# I want to start investing



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to start investing,long term. I want to be "investing" around £50 a month and go for a balanced approach.

Only problem is, I dont know where to go, and I dont really want to be sharedealing ( I dont know much about the stockmarket). 

Does anyone have any suggestions for me, or should I go away and learn about the stockmarket? I think I could get a basic understanding in the end :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Perhaps look into an ISA account?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Perhaps look into an ISA account?


Beat me to it..

Tax free, easy to set up, easy to get at your money should you need to. Not the best return, but for £50 a month worth considering. Interest rates not great at the mo, but should they change some isa's will track it.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have money in isas already, I was looking for somethiing that would make a bit more money


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Google Fleet Street Letter and check them out - some very good advice there. I get a few newsletter emails sent every day.


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe try investing in something like LendingClub.com - not sure if it's open to the UK

But some US friends are in on it where you have a $25 stake in a loan to minimise your risk and on average you get good return.

Edit: Sorry that is US only - the Uk hace Zopa - get on average a 7% return, relatively safe (as far as investing gos)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vickky453 said:


> I have money in isas already, I was looking for somethiing that would make a bit more money


You'd have to invest more than £50 a month then.

Some good advice here though, definately worth a read...

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2291243


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Is there any point in investing in silver at the moment?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vickky453 said:


> Is there any point in investing in silver at the moment?


I'd say no as the price of silver is driven by speculation and supply and demand. Compared to gold, the silver price is notoriously volatile.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Right then, think I may be going away and learning about the stockmarket for a while!


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

vickky453 said:


> I have money in isas already, I was looking for somethiing that would make a bit more money


Arent we all!. i wouldnt wipe my a**e on an ISA nowdays, not worth the petrol to get down the bank. There doesnt appear to be an easy way of getting a return now the housing market has stalled. Plus the government is deliberately trying to make people spend thier savings, combination of ultra low interest rates and out of control inflation is seeing to that!.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If you are looking at cash/shares etc ISA is the way to go. Have you used up your 7k (maybe 10k now) this year.

The ISA is a lot better than many people think. Say you invest 7k per year for 10 years and the shares grow quite well you end up with 100k. Now you invest that 100k in something that takes off (e.g. apple 5 years ago) and in the next 5 years to grows 30% each year on average all this income is tax free; in theory you could have 1M in an ISA and gamble it up to 2M in 12months and you pay NOTHING in tax, no income tax and no capital gains tax.

That's an extreme case but if you add 7k per year for a few years any % profits will start adding up where you would conventionally get hit with capital gains tax if it was not in an ISA.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Now is probably not the time to start investing in the stock market if you haven't a lot of time to devote to it, in my opinion. I was very lucky with my initial investments. It wasn't until later, when I actually began to learn something that I realized how lucky I had been.:speechles

Experts have lost fortunes over the last 2 years, and perhaps again over the following 2. To me its the same as gambling. There are games being played out there that you can get caught up in.

At the moment ,just stay in cash


----------



## ART209 (Nov 19, 2010)

Have a look into ETF's packaged up within an ISA. A good option IMO

http://uk.ishares.com/en/rc/

Gives plenty of investment options and tax efficient which is v v important


----------

